
Facebook forecast slowing growth, rising expenses sends stock down 22 percent - Element_
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-results/facebook-forecast-for-slowing-growth-rising-expenses-sends-stock-down-22-percent-idUSKBN1KF2U5
======
jkrkrk
Glad I work for Amazon...

